# Hooked when diving?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just saw the thread where someone was asking what to do about the fishing v. diving situation on a wreck. Just curious if anyone has ever been hooked while diving over a wreck? I am a complete newb at diving and that is one thing that scares me (and cuda's).


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

My friend's wife was once snagged in her BC and was headed to the surface when he had to grab and hold her while we cut the line. an exciting accident with a damaged BC bladderand a story to tell.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been wraped up in some heavy mono before that took me a while to cut loose but never hooked.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't dive anymore, but I do fish. I would think a diver would put up a good fight, but don't want to bring em in the boat green, they might kick your butt.oke


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yes, I have been hooked once, but luckily it was by my wife who was a bubblewatcher... she is very small so I wasnt concerned....I just quickly grabbed my knife that is always within reach and cut the line...of course I put the lead in the sleeve of my wetsuit, they areto expensive to leave on the bottom...The funny part was seeing the excitement and frustration on my wifes face as she told us aboutthe big fishshe lost, but she was determined to keep trying to catch it again....I smiled and handed her the weight back and told her the story....we all had a good laugh about it......moral of the story.....

Always have a knife within reach of EITHER/BOTH hands....locate it centered in the chest or even carry two....you never know which hand will be incapacated for whatever reason....


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

been hooked by a diamond jig before grabed my z knife cut the line and got a good jig. good thing that treble hook just went into my wetsuit


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Goodness, those are somecrazy stories for sure. So pretty much when diving all is well as long as you dont get bent, get caught by a hook, or eatin by a cuda/shark. What an exciting sport! J/k


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Bill Me (1/5/2009)*I don't dive anymore, but I do fish. I would think a diver would put up a good fight, *<U>but don't want to bring em in the boat green</U>*, they might kick your butt.oke


You just dont want to have to tag and release um or worse yet have to get um mounted and ready for the wall.:toast


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

I also like a little h&l once in a while. usually on the S/I. I brought my brother up to fish and wouldnt you know it he hooked a diver and told me the line felt funny like it was a large anchor heading for the dive boat. i had him freeline until the diver got onboard who was hooked. he said he never even knew he was hooked. but being that we knew what to look for he never even jerked his rod. we kinda figured with the line heading towards the dive boat that is what happened


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Because of the low catch rate of divers in the Gulf of Mexico, the NMFS has declared recreational divers to be endangered and has proposed closing the recreational season ondivers next month. The commercial TAC for divers will be increased, minimum size will be reduced, and season will be extended to Feb 1 - Dec 31. Gigging will be allowed.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hilarious evensplit:clap


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't dive but if I did and got hooked, we'd have a real problem if you tried mounting me!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Good stories. Ive never been hooked but shot a small grouper one time and he stirred up some crap and I had fishing line on me, my gun, and the fish. That kinda sucked.

Man don't be scurred of them cuda's (in my opinion the creepiest and weirdist fish out there)they only want the flashy things and the dead fish hangin on you. Dive the Avocet one day to make some cuda friends, those things are everywhere.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *jigslinger (1/6/2009)*I don't dive but if I did and got hooked, we'd have a real problem if you tried mounting me!


What if it was a very attractive female anglerwho caught you? I would then feel privileged to be mounted


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Evensplit (1/6/2009)*Because of the low catch rate of divers in the Gulf of Mexico, the NMFS has declared recreational divers to be endangered and has proposed closing the recreational season ondivers next month. The commercial TAC for divers will be increased, minimum size will be reduced, and season will be extended to Feb 1 - Dec 31. Gigging will be allowed.


Can we use a bang stick?????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer to release them; no matter how I cook them they always give me gas


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > Can we use a bang stick?????
> ...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I just figured if we could gig them, then we should be able to bang away at em also.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

At the very least a good strong Gaff! BC's are tough!


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

not ever hooked but have been very close. i have a angler try to set the hook on me @120 ft i was suprised about the delayed reaction time but worked in my favor. i was making a circle around the rig when he droped down in front of me the only thing to do was grad the line so i would not gettangled up.i do not know what i would have done it hejiged me but i would think the first reaction would have been knifeor wrap the rig pipes to break the line. if you have never dove a deep water rig your missing out.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man..this is some funny stuff here...closed season on divers, ect.

I ahve been hooked once by someone on our own boat. Was my fault for getting too close to her line. But dang if there werent some nice fish hangin by her bait! I quickly was able to unhook before the action got crazy.


----------

